# THK - Tomahawk Energy



## WaySolid (20 August 2004)

Wondering if anyone knows something about this recent float.

Share price has been on a bit of a run since listing.

Cheers,
WaySolid


----------



## GreatPig (21 August 2004)

*Re: THK - Tomohawk*

Don't know anything about them, but here's their chart.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## WaySolid (22 August 2004)

*Re: THK - Tomohawk*

Nice chart GP,

That AmiBroker?


----------



## GreatPig (22 August 2004)

*Re: THK - Tomohawk*



			
				WaySolid said:
			
		

> That AmiBroker?



Yes, it is.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## yogi-in-oz (9 December 2005)

*Re: THK - Tomohawk*



Warning ..... astrostuff ahead:

Hi folks,

THK ..... from the low, posted on 07112005,
we have now seen a double-bottom, with lows
one month apart .....  

..... and now, we have lift-off, supported by good volume,
as well.

Looking ahead, from the confirmed double-bottom, we can
project the 50% retracement target to 27032006, at 98.5
..... 

Three other dates to watch for a high around that time,
will be:

 2703-12042006 ..... news of technical difficulties,
                     during this time frame ..... ???

         18042006 ..... significant,negative and 
                        finance-related???   

     05-08052006 ..... significant and negative
                       ..... fiery stuff??

happy days

  yogi


----------



## etrader1 (31 January 2006)

hello forumers,

Is anyone else keeping a close eye on THK? The sp has moved quite considerably. The company has good fundamentals and very promising gas plays in Oklahoma. 

Cheers!


----------



## GreatPig (31 January 2006)

An updated chart.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## jonojpsg (5 July 2007)

I'm on THK - been watching since my wife bought some last year at 72 and been kicking herself since as they hit 30 (she doesnt use stop losses!).  They have pretty good reserves and are just now starting to work over their wells to bring them up to full poduction.  Have 10-20BCF estimated which is 65-130 million $ pretty much net income (as they are already producing) over next couple of years and only capitalised at 30m.  

ANyone have any thoughts on them?


----------

